# Tailpipe on bathtub drain kit



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Can I omit the tail pipe on a drain kit ?
The drain kit is black plastic material and I a tad smaller then my pvc so, I would have to add an adapter. If I leave the tailpipe on the drain attachment sits higher then the floor. If I omit the tailpipe it is a perfect height.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Cherylg70 said:


> Can I omit the tail pipe on a drain kit ?
> The drain kit is black plastic material and I a tad smaller then my pvc so, I would have to add an adapter. If I leave the tailpipe on the drain attachment sits higher then the floor. If I omit the tailpipe it is a perfect height.


Sure you can, you can do anything you want.

You’re a grown man.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Sure you can, you can do anything you want.
> 
> You’re a grown man.


Women… just wanted to make sure it wouldn’t cause water flow issues. Thank you !


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, sorry about the ban


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Welcome to the forum, sorry about the ban



Her intro?


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Her intro?


I was was saying welcome BEFORE the ban LOL


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Without the tail peice, how are you connecting it to the pvc coming up for it?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

You can omit the tailpipe, but you might not pass the emissions test.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Without the tail peice, how are you connecting it to the pvc coming up for it?


I was going to get an adapter because the pvc pipe is bigger then the black pipe it came with


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Cherylg70 said:


> Women… just wanted to make sure it wouldn’t cause water flow issues. Thank you !


What are your preferred pronouns?

Hey, why not drop in to the Flirty Customers thread and tell us how many times you've been hit on?


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What are your preferred pronouns?
> 
> Hey, why not drop in to the Flirty Customers thread and tell us how many times you've been hit on?


What the hell! Was just looking for some honest plumbing advice.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> You can omit the tailpipe, but you might not pass the emissions test.


Tailpiece.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cherylg70 said:


> Can I omit the tail pipe on a drain kit ?
> The drain kit is black plastic material and I a tad smaller then my pvc so, I would have to add an adapter. If I leave the tailpipe on the drain attachment sits higher then the floor. If I omit the tailpipe it is a perfect height.


Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

Can you post a picture of what it looks like?
As long as you can have a p-trap connect to the tub waste and overflow, you should be good. The tailpiece allows you to connect to plumbing that is lower, but as long as you can fit it up, you're good.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cherylg70 said:


> What the hell! Was just looking for some honest plumbing advice.


Read forum rules would be my first piece of advice. No one here likes to work for free, which includes years, and sometimes decades of learning.









Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Read forum rules would be my first piece of advice. No one here likes to work for free, which includes years, and sometimes decades of learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👎🏿


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> 👎🏿


She’s not banned yet. Not until she follows the and proves she needs to be banned, or that she needs to find a new master.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cherylg70 said:


> Women… just wanted to make sure it wouldn’t cause water flow issues. Thank you !


Woman, with an "A". Unless you're telling us you suffer from chimerism or multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Terrill said:


> Can you post a picture of what it looks like?
> As long as you can have a p-trap connect to the tub waste and overflow, you should be good. The tailpiece allows you to connect to plumbing that is lower, but as long as you can fit it up, you're good.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Hi Terrell, yes I have a p trap and waste over flow.
Second pi is with the tailpiece, it sits higher then the floor. The very last pic is with no tailpiece and it’s level with the floor.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> Can you post some pictures?


Second pic is with tail piece, last pic is w/o


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Sorry, when I joined this I didn’t know it was for pro’s only(because I was approved) The problem is I have had two plumbers come give me quotes and the first wanted to rip up the wall and floor and reroute everything. The second wanted to tear up the floor to reroute. Plumbers in my area have a consultation charge. I just want to make sure I’m not getting ripped off.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You need a waste connector.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You also need access to the connection once it's all hooked up to see if it's water tight.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Plumbus said:


> You need a waste connector.
> Thank you for your time and advice.
> View attachment 136000


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m not sure how you know what height the tub shoe is suppose to be. You may need that tail peice.


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

A trap adapter glued to the p-trap fittings will fix you right up for the connection to the drain tailpiece. 
It snugs down with the slip joint nut and washer for the tailpiece.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Terrill said:


> A trap adapter glued to the p-trap fittings will fix you right up for the connection to the drain tailpiece.
> It snugs down with the slip joint nut and washer for the tailpiece.


Thank you for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cherylg70 said:


> Hi Terrell, yes I have a p trap and waste over flow.
> Second pi is with the tailpiece, it sits higher then the floor. The very last pic is with no tailpiece and it’s level with the floor.
> View attachment 135991
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’m not sure how you know what height the tub shoe is suppose to be. You may need that tail peice.





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’m not sure how you know what height the tub shoe is suppose to be. You may need that tail peice.


I was going off what two different plumbers told me. That it’s a below floor installation. They both wanted to rip you my flooring and drop the p trap
And one wanted to redo the waste pipe ??


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would use hydraulic cement.


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

Have you looked at the tub you're installing and done the measurements? Normally the tub where it connects to the drain is a little higher than the plywood flooring. You have a standard looking installation so far.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since when did this forum become a diy help forum?


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

Terrill said:


> Have you looked at the tub you're installing and done the measurements? Normally the tub where it connects to the drain is a little higher than the plywood flooring. You have a standard looking installation so far.


I did dry set the tub. I put a 1/4” piece of cardboard under (made plumb w/ surrounding walls) marked the drain location and then removed and did measurements. The drain will align. That why I’m so confused on the extent the plumbers want to go to for the height. I will dry fit again tomorrow with drain kit in p trap to confirm height. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Cherylg70 (2 mo ago)

chonkie said:


> Since when did this forum become a diy help forum?


Sorry, thought that is what I had joined , since I was accepted. I have since realized this is a pros only site. My apologies.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cherylg70 said:


> Sorry, thought that is what I had joined , since I was accepted. I have since realized this is a pros only site. My apologies.


Good luck with your project, and hopefully you can find a plumber in your area that isn't a moron/con, which seems to me like what the two you told us about are. Did either of them explain why they wanted to do the work they described? Maybe there is a code issue that we can't see in your pics. Doesn't really seem like there would be though.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I don’t mind helping the lady out. We set the tub, level it; then install the drain. But that requires access either from under or behind the tub. You can install it before hand. But that is some precision measuring. But it can be done.


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

Most of my tub installs with remodels means I'm installing the tub drains in the floor first, and then dropping the tub down for the win. It's not hard to do. I almost never have access anyway, it's not like the new construction that I started the trade with.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

without an access most codes do not allow slip joint tub wastes. Better call Saul


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> without an access most codes do not allow slip joint tub wastes. Better call Saul


And yet many of the tubs sold by Kohler have slip joint drains. All of the Geberit drains have them. Yes, code wants glued joints, but she's not doing it where I'm inspecting. Will it work? Yes, I did drains with slip joints for decades. You sure worry a lot.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Terrill said:


> Most of my tub installs with remodels means I'm installing the tub drains in the floor first, and then dropping the tub down for the win. It's not hard to do. I almost never have access anyway, it's not like the new construction that I started the trade with.


Terrill
It may not be hard to do, but w/o access how do you guarantee it's not going to leak? There can be leaks from material defect even with a perfect install.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Terrill said:


> And yet many of the tubs sold by Kohler have slip joint drains. All of the Geberit drains have them. Yes, code wants glued joints, but she's not doing it where I'm inspecting. Will it work? Yes, I did drains with slip joints for decades. You sure worry a lot.



Take that kohler slip joint drain and throw it in the trash. However, as someone who sells and installs a variety of kohler tubs through the years, i dont recall one coming with its own drain. And to add to that, the kohler Archer tub is the only one i know of that requires the kohler drain kit for it because of the unique overflow design. There is no substitute. 

Slip joint trip lever waste, with the plastic plug, thrown quite a few of those away or told the customer to return it and get their money back


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Take that kohler slip joint drain and throw it in the trash. However, as someone who sells and installs a variety of kohler tubs through the years, i dont recall one coming with its own drain. And to add to that, the kohler Archer tub is the only one i know of that requires the kohler drain kit for it because of the unique overflow design. There is no substitute.
> 
> Slip joint trip lever waste, with the plastic plug, thrown quite a few of those away or told the customer to return it and get their money back


Isn't that the one with the small rectangle overflow? Iirc, even that drain kit is solvent weld.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Isn't that the one with the small rectangle overflow? Iirc, even that drain kit is solvent weld.



correct.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Terrill said:


> And yet many of the tubs sold by Kohler have slip joint drains. All of the Geberit drains have them. Yes, code wants glued joints, but she's not doing it where I'm inspecting. Will it work? Yes, I did drains with slip joints for decades. You sure worry a lot.


All of the Gerberit cable actuated drains I've ever installed were solvent weld. Not saying they don't make slip joint but I've never seen one.


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

I've been plumbing a long time, yes, looked at their websites yesterday evening and they've added the ones that glue up now. It always felt funny to install the old school on some remodels with a customer supplied tub.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Terrill said:


> I've been plumbing a long time, yes, looked at their websites yesterday evening and they've added the ones that glue up now. It always felt funny to install the old school on some remodels with a customer supplied tub.



nah. make them toss it, or send it back. only thing that should be slip joint is an exposed, finished tub drain. like on a claw foot or pedestal tub where its external,


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

When I was doing new construction. We used all glue abs waste and overflows, or if they were brass we used 50/50 solder and soldered them up and screwed the bottom of the tee into a female adaptor. That being said I have installed a lot of slip joint waste and overflows on tubs for repair and remodel.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> nah. make them toss it, or send it back. only thing that should be slip joint is an exposed, finished tub drain. like on a claw foot or pedestal tub where its external,


I wouldn’t go that far. All you need is an access panel.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I keep a Gerber# G0041813 Roman Bath Drain Trip Lever in Chrome on the van along with some other internal tub waste parts. It will fit a large range of tub sizes. It's about as cheap as you can get while still being quality brass with brass nuts. I really like the overflow seal. You can solder all the joints if you don't want to use the slip joint connections.

The only time we install plastic tub wastes is when they are specific to that model with no better alternative. Most tubs these days don't have access panels..... until they leak of course. I would never set a tub on a slip joint that I couldn't tighten after the tub is set.


----------



## Tom F Ohio (6 mo ago)

Plumbus said:


> Terrill
> It may not be hard to do, but w/o access how do you guarantee it's not going to leak? There can be leaks from material defect even with a perfect install.


No way would I walk away from a tub installation and hoping that I don't have a leak. Then find out when the ceiling below is shot.


----------



## Terrill (2 mo ago)

Funny, I never have leaks. I guess some of you do though. Oh well.
My insurance company loves me. I never call them.


----------



## Tom F Ohio (6 mo ago)

Terrill said:


> Funny, I never have leaks. I guess some of you do though. Oh well.
> My insurance company loves me. I never call them.


Wow, your the first plumber I ever heard say that.!!!!!


----------

